# This Is The Best Self Defense System On The Planet



## Ewelincia (Jan 11, 2008)

Just wanted to share this with you guys as a hello to the group, it is something everyone should see. You think you are a tough guy or a macho, well you can go down easily in a fight unless you know these simple moves. It is perfect for everyone, male or female. 


Prof. David James of the Vee Arnis Jitsu system of self defense explains the 10 Commandments of Self Defense. VeeArnisJitsu.com


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you say so, I beleive the person make the SD principle.

Ay anyrate welcome and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2008)

alrighty then

Welcome to MT


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm convinced!  I'll sever all ties with my prior training!  Where do I sign up, and for how much should I write the check?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 11, 2008)

:snurkle:  Tsk, tsk, gentlemen ... so cynical (or should that read "so experienced"?) .

EDIT:  Welcome aboard, *Ewelincia*.  You'll probably find that, once the grins subside, you'll be quite welcome here, regardless of the fact that your first post came through the front door riding a bulldozer .


----------



## morph4me (Jan 11, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> alrighty then
> 
> Welcome to MT


 

Yeah, welcome to MT


----------



## TKDJUDO (Jan 11, 2008)

Oo. Vee Arnis Jitsu seems interesting. I think I'll give it a try whenever I swing by the City.


Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 11, 2008)

Not a bad video, he makes some good points (as he does in the others I've seen).  However, you might want to tone down the arogant "this is the best and if you don't know it you're gonna get your *** kicked" type comments.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, did he train with Lt.- X


----------



## exile (Jan 11, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> You'll probably find that, once the grins subside, you'll be quite welcome here, regardless of the fact that your first post came through the front door riding a bulldozer .



_Very_ good analogy, S.!



kenpotex said:


> Not a bad video, he makes some good points (as he does in the others I've seen).  *However, you might want to tone down the arogant "this is the best and if you don't know it you're gonna get your *** kicked" type comments.*



Yeah, I'll second that, for sure.



diamondbar1971 said:


> Wow, did he train with Lt.- X



:roflmao:

And welcome to MT, BTW.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Don't be discouraged by the reception. Everyone likes their own art!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2008)

I chatted -very- briefly a few years back with Prof. James. We also ran a tribute to Vee Arnis Jitsu founder Prof. Vee back in 2003 in the debut MT magazine.  Good system and some good people involved in it's development.

Welcome!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 11, 2008)

diamondbar1971 said:


> Wow, did he train with Lt.- X



Similar marketing strategy, for sure.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 11, 2008)

Ewelincia said:


> Just wanted to share this with you guys as a hello to the group, it is something everyone should see. You think you are a tough guy or a macho, well you can go down easily in a fight unless you know these simple moves. It is perfect for everyone, male or female.
> 
> 
> Prof. David James of the Vee Arnis Jitsu system of self defense explains the 10 Commandments of Self Defense. VeeArnisJitsu.com


 
 After viewing your video I have come to realize that all of training has been a complete waste of time and effort. I didn't know you guys had all the secrets. I would love to move there and begin my lessons in th3 d3adly immediately!!!


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2008)

Ewelincia, there's a lot of guys who can fight. There's a few who can fight really, really well. A vanishingly small fraction of them do Vee Arnis Jitsu. Most of them don't do any martial arts at all.   Confidence and trust in your training are good things. Arrogance makes you underestimate your opponent which can have side effects like becoming slightly dead.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 12, 2008)

*LOL LOL, welcome, quite the reception don't you think.*

*Welcome and please enjoy.*

*As far as fighting, as mentioned, it's not the system so much as the individual that makes it that way.  I've know guys that trained for years and still can't fight worth a spit and I know people that can fight at the drop of a hat and their dang good at it and have no training.  *

*So in conclusion, it's the individual and what you put into it, not the system.*


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 12, 2008)

tellner said:


> Arrogance makes you underestimate your opponent which can have side effects like becoming *slightly dead*.



Just out of curiosity, how much does "slightly dead" differ from "mostly dead?"


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 12, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does "slightly dead" differ from "mostly dead?"


Well...  Miracle Max probably can get you over slightly dead a lot quicker than mostly dead!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 12, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does "slightly dead" differ from "mostly dead?"


It's kinda like the difference between partly cloudy and mostly sunny.:boing2:


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does "slightly dead" differ from "mostly dead?"



Slightly dead you need light embalming. Really, REALLY dead you need a sponge and a plastic baggie


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 12, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does "slightly dead" differ from "mostly dead?"


 
well, if he's completely dead there's only one thing left to do: go thru his pockets and look for loose change...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome! I'll never spend every waking moment of my failed and useless life living in f34r of t3h dedl33 str33tz again!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 12, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does "slightly dead" differ from "mostly dead?"



Unlike being slightly pregnant a couple of months and mostly pregnant 9 months, where either one can be cured with time and the birth of a child. 

Slightly dead or mostly dead does not have a real cure as far as I know.


----------



## grydth (Jan 12, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> well, if he's completely dead there's only one thing left to do: go thru his pockets and look for loose change...



You must be from my state! 

True story:  One of the best public officials I've ever known - not the usual egomaniacal hack with delusions of adequacy, but instead a good decent and intelligent gentleman - suffered a major cardiac event and fell to the sidewalk. Passerby immediately rushed to his side.... and rolled him for every item of value. He died there and was a John Doe in the morgue for some time until identified by chance.

Nice snapshot of how thin our veneer of civilization is.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 12, 2008)

yep it worked...I was hoping the "mostly dead" phrase would trigger some Princess Bride references 



			
				tellner said:
			
		

> Slightly dead you need light embalming. Really, REALLY dead you need a sponge and a plastic baggie


  heh...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much does "slightly dead" differ from "mostly dead?"


 
I beleive slightly dead is a cpma for the rest of your life where as dead is you under six veet of dirt


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> well, if he's completely dead there's only one thing left to do: go thru his pockets and look for loose change...


 
What about the Jewelry


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 12, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> yep it worked...I was hoping the "mostly dead" phrase would trigger some Princess Bride references
> 
> heh...


I was disappointed I was the only one...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> I was disappointed I was the only one...


 
Yea I thought about it after the fact but it was to late.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 12, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> I was disappointed I was the only one...


well, FlyingCrane got the "Loose change" part so you weren't the _only_ one


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 13, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> well, if he's completely dead there's only one thing left to do: go thru his pockets and look for loose change...


 
He probably owes you money.  I'll ask him.


----------



## MJS (Jan 13, 2008)

As far as the clip goes, I think that he brings up some good points.  However, this really isn't anything 'new' per se, as a) many arts already incorporate the things he mentioned and b) even if an art didn't have those concepts as part of the regular material, many people who are RBSD oriented, add them in.

Overall I thought the clip was pretty good.  There are a few clips of David James on youtube that are pretty interesting. 

Mike


----------



## still learning (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello, That was a "great video clip"...thank-you for sharing this here!

His stuff make alot sense.....we all must learn to keep things simple and easy to remember.

 In a stressful situtions...the mind  is racing....heart is pounding more...?

Can we react correctly? and in a relax body manner?  How many things will we need to remember? ...1 thru 10...?

:answer....All   ...but we will need a few of them to react?

Aloha ,  one...two....eight....five....twelve?


----------



## jamz (Jan 14, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> I'm convinced!  I'll sever all ties with my prior training!  Where do I sign up, and for how much should I write the check?




*snort* :lol:


----------



## Ewelincia (Jan 15, 2008)

I wanted to thank you guys for the warm welcome and for your feedback.


----------



## still learning (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello, Ewelincia....we will give you a TEN!   only nine more to go...

  No matter the system....it is the individual who makes it work!

You can learn running from the BEST!...if you can't catch them? ....than what you learn...is only helpful?  ...the rest is individual effort!

Aloha ( this month is the last month picking pineapples in Hawaii has ended) .....NO MO!  ..rest will be imported!  (cost is cheaper to import)


----------



## Danjo (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, it might not be the "Best" whatever that is, but it looks like a good place to train for sure.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 22, 2008)

David James has been around for some time. Personally I like the way he goes about teaching his discipline, even though his discipline is nothing new, just his teaching concepts. I really appriciate his statement "We don't teach you how to fight, we teach you self defense" - "A person may know how to fight, but knows nothing about self defense".........


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2008)

Ewelincia said:


> Just wanted to share this with you guys as a hello to the group, it is something everyone should see. You think you are a tough guy or a macho, well you can go down easily in a fight unless you know these simple moves. It is perfect for everyone, male or female.
> 
> 
> Prof. David James of the Vee Arnis Jitsu system of self defense explains the 10 Commandments of Self Defense. VeeArnisJitsu.com


Newbie


----------



## chinto (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think its the system but the man and his judgment and how hard he trains. So, have fun, but there are a lot of people out there from different systems that are just as good or better in an altercation, or better yet avoiding the need for it.


----------



## Sanchin-J (Jan 23, 2008)

Speaking as someone who had no prior knowledge of this style or school, I have to admit I was somewhat impressed with some of the points he made in the video although I can't say I was overly impressed with undertones about other Self Defense classes or schools. We've all heard it before, "This is the cutting edge best training in the world." Then a month later, another style suddenly pops up that claims the exact same thing. 

Kudos to their school, if the technique they teach is working for them, then by all means use it, but by inflating it into this life changing, mind altering, garaunteed no-fail system they've lost most if not all their credibility in my eyes.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 25, 2008)

Ewelincia said:


> Just wanted to share this with you guys as a hello to the group, it is something everyone should see. You think you are a tough guy or a macho, well you can go down easily in a fight unless you know these simple moves. It is perfect for everyone, male or female.


 
To me this is a huge *STAY AWAY!* sign. 

Welcome to MT anyway. :cheers:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 26, 2008)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59322


----------

